# Horses between the ages of one and two



## Patches457 (Dec 3, 2009)

If anyone currently has a yearling to two year old horse, what breed is the horse and how tall are they at this time? 
Second: is there any way to tell what a horse will mature at height wise at this age? I read something reguarding measuring a cannon bone for foals but cannot remember the formula involved if there was one. Can anything be done to guess the height a two year old will mature at? 

The first question was project related and the second is my own curiousity after thinking about things due to the project. Thanks in advance for anything you can ad!!!!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a yearling (well, coming two now I guess!) He's a July baby, so he's 1 1/2 years old.

He's an Arabian/Quarter horse cross. His Dam was 15.3 and his Sire 15.2, at the moment he is a whopping 13.1 hands and growing, sometimes fast, sometimes slow.

I measured from the soft part of the knee to the coronet on his front leg, and it gave me 15.1 hands. If it gives you 15 inches, it's 15 hands he'll average out to.

There are some websites linked throughout the forum on this, if you do a search you'll find more information.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a 2 year old. We believe she is an arabian/QH cross. I don't know how tall her parents are. But she measured at 14.2 at the withers and 14.3 at the butt. I did the string test on her and measured from the middle of her knee to the coronet band. I got a smidge over 15 inches so I'm assuming she's going to level out at 15-15.1 hands.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

i have two between one and two one is a year and 8 months she is 14.2 and i have one that is a year and 4 nonths and he is also 14.2 hh,
you can a rope and measure from the ground to the elbow and then take the bottum end of the rope keeping the othe end on the elboe and as far as the rope comes up is how tall he/she should mature to within a couple inches. or measure the cannon bone and what ever it is in inches is how tall he/she will be in hands.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

oh and my colts are both QH


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ergot to elbow, then hold the string at the elbow and hold up to withers, gives a general idea of mature height. 

There is also a % guide
Age in Months Percent of Mature Height

Birth 61 to 64

1 67 to 70

3 76 to 79

6 83 to 86

9 87 to 90

12 90 to 92

18 94 to 96

24 96 to 98

30 97 to 99

36 98 to 100

48 99 to 100

60 100

My 19 mo old cutting bred QH filly is right at 14hh right now, sire was 14.2hh, dam 15hh. My weanling colt, is 8 months and 13.3, sire 14.2hh, dam 15.3hh.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How about miniature and National Show Pony foals? :lol:

My miniature, 20 months old, is 8.3hh. My NSP filly, is currently at 9hh.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a 19 month old Percheron x Paint cross. He is currently standing 14.1 hands.

You can measure from the ergot to the elbow like MHFQ said, or you can measure from the center of the knee to the coronet band of the foot and however many inches will equal mature height. For example 14.5 inches would mean the horse would mature to 14.2 hands. 15.75 inches = 15.3 hands, 13.25 inches = 13.1 hands, etc.

Here you go
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html

My Grandpa swore by the string test but as of yet, I have been unimpressed with it's accuracy. I have another colt that is about 30 months old and he string tested to 17 hands as a yearling. He stands right around 16 hands right now, maybe a bit less, and he's shown no signs of growing in several months. I find it highly unlikely that he will shoot up another full hand at this age.


----------



## coltrule (May 29, 2011)

at 2 years old..Lolly was like 14.1 hands I think..she is 3 and now a little over 15 hands.


----------

